# تعلم صيانة سيارات



## programme (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الموقع تعليمي
 www.aa1car.com


*موقع دليل اصلاح سيارات هيونداي( حصريا )*
ادخل علي الموقع وسجل بالبيانات ده
 الاسم
 programme
 كلمة السر
 hmauser1439
 رابط الموقع
 http://www.hmaservice.com/
 لما تسجل الدخول هتلاقي كلمة علي الجنب اسمهاshop اضغط عليها بعد اما يحمل هتختار من فوق الموديل ثم السنة ثم المحرك بعد كده هتلاقي مواضيع الاصلاح في الجنب وكمان ممكن تخش علي حاجات اخري غير shop مثل dtc الخاصة باكواد الاعطال
 :87::77::1::78::13::3::79::14::80::75::60::20::10:​


----------



## mems0 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى
ومزيدا من التقدم .....


----------

